

Hiring Executives: If You’ve Never Done the Job, How Do You Hire Somebody Good? - nathanh
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/10/14/hiring-executives-if-you%E2%80%99ve-never-done-the-job-how-do-you-hire-somebody-good/

======
Scott_MacGregor
In addition to technical competence I also look for a high level of
intelligence and commitment in people, and personality wise, people that I can
work well with and that can work well with me as well as work well with the
team.

In the article it said, "It’s also possible for an executive to be highly
effective and profoundly influential while being totally despised. The latter
is far better."

With me, this type of person would never make the final cut for two main
reasons. 1. My concerns about team productivity and unnecessary turnover (most
people vote with their feet when working for someone like this). 2. I believe
that with a little extra effort I can find people who can do just as good of a
job (or better) who will not be despised, making it a lot easier to attract
A-Level talent to the company.

People talk, twitter, and post online about things like this. Word gets
around. How many A-Level top performers would choose this type of atmosphere
when there are better alternatives. Why put in a game room and other perks and
then hire someone who the team will despise. That amounts to shooting yourself
in the foot.

